# Help with Onkyo 806 Set Up



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a Samsung 750 TV connected via the HDMI output on the 806 receiver. For now I'm running a two channel setup with a sub.

Is it possible to configure the receiver to output sound to the the TV speaker only ? 

I think I have determined from the manual that in Stereo mode it will only output L-R and Sub. Sounds correct to me.

Is there a mode that will output to the TV only using the HDMI connection? I've been trying settings to hear sound from the TV only and so far no luck.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I'm not sure about this, but the signal from your 806 to the TV may be video only, no audio. You may have to have a direct connection from the source to the TV for audio to make it to the TV.

Again, I'm not sure about this, but my view is that the receiver is designed to accept, process and output the sound through speakers, why send it to the TV.

You could get an optical or coax cable and connect to your TV inputs to test, assuming your TV has those inputs. Actually, since you'd be using the TV speakers, plain old red and white RCA connections would be fine for that.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply - and yeah I agree it seems unlikely to need that functionality. For now I have only my L-R & sub. Surrounds and center channel are on the way I mostly just wanted to hear the TV speakers just to find out how they sound. Long term I wont need the TV speakers.

As i've done some more research - apparently you cannot output sound via the HDMI to the TV if you also want sound coming from the speakers. You can set up the HDMI to pass sound to the TV but then you won't have sound from the speakers. It's one or the other.... but not both, which is how you would want to operate anyway.

I just wanted to try out the sound on the TV.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Chris is right ... if you want to use your TV speakers, just connect the source (DVD, Cable, etc.) directly to TV with either cable composite (red, white and yellow), S video or component (red, green blue) ... remember when using S or component, you need to add an audio cable (red + white) :yes:

With this connections plus the HDMI that is already connected to AVR, you'll be able to use just the TV or go through the AVR for surround sound ...:T


----------



## SkiSmuggs (Oct 21, 2008)

You can set it to send audio to the TV in the HDMI settings, but you may not be happy as you'll have to mute the TV speakers when you want to use the L/R & sub and they may not sync correctly (echo).
I always run component and audio separately for this reason.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

SkiSmuggs said:


> You can set it to send audio to the TV in the HDMI settings, ...


True ... but What if the AVR can only pass video through HDMI??? :whistling:

P.S.: I think he's right ... Onkyo 806 is one of the newest AVR's, I read the specifications online and it didn't mention a Video pass through only ....I think you need to check the manual.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll have to confirm this when I'm in front of the unit.... but.

Apparently there is a menu slection for hardware setup, then slect HDMI settings then assign Audio and Video or Video Only to the HDMI output.

If you selct Audio and Video then audio will only be on the HDMI - ie: no output to front speakers.

If you select Video Only - then you will have output to the speaker outputs on the AVR.

I'll try this when i get home later


----------

